
Ask HN: Just started a tech book club, book recommendations? - marmot777
I literally just started a tech book club. It just got approved by Meetup. I only have 3 sign ups so far so I have no clue if it&#x27;s going to succeed or not. One thing I think that would help is if built a respectable list of books for future consideration.<p>I do want to do what I can to make it succeed. I think I picked a solid good first book, &quot;Elon Musk: Tesla, SpaceX, and the Quest for a Fantastic Future&quot; and I&#x27;ve started to make a list in pinned discussion thread of books for consideration for future meetups, welcoming members to contribute ideas, too.<p>I&#x27;m realizing as I re-read what I wrote that I make rather bold claims on what reading and discussing these books, though I do think it&#x27;s true.<p>Anyway, if anyone wants to take a look and offer critique on any aspect of it, I&#x27;ll listen with an open mind and won&#x27;t take offense by criticism. I consider it a favor when someone takes the time to offer a cogent critique. I&#x27;d love recommendations of books to that you think fit the bill for me to put on the list as having a deep reserve of really good books can make all the difference.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;eugene-tech-book-club&#x2F;<p>Write up and a couple videoes for the first Meetup: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;eugene-tech-book-club&#x2F;events&#x2F;239429596&#x2F;<p>Thank you!
======
tschlossmacher
Peter Thiel 0-1

~~~
marmot777
What did you learn from it? I've not read it yet.

